# Teaching Mathematics in Canada



## corei5 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi,
I'm a mathematics teacher in Egypt for middle/higher grades. I'm looking to migrate to Quebec or Canada. Is my job requested over there? I'm totally ready to do further studies to acquire any teaching credentials that is required for my aim.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Firstly Quebec is part of Canada and not a separate country.........yet.
Working as a teacher in Quebec would generally require fluent understanding of the French language.
Teachers are not in demand in Canada so you would need to have pre-arranged employment.
You should have equivalency tests done to establish if your teaching credentials are acceptable here and/or what you have to do to make them so.


----------



## Cafreeb12 (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't know how it's going in Quebec for teachers but, in Ontario young teachers getting out of university cannot find jobs! One young woman we know tried for over a year while working at Starbucks. She was finally offered a job at a private school in Singapore. That's where she is. We miss her as she was a wonderful family friend and she would have been a fantastic addition as a teacher here in Canada but, there was no work for her. Good luck and perhaps in your specialized filed of mathematics there will be a need in Quebec. It's worth trying!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I also have a friend with a double degree (English, French, ESL), with >10 years of teaching experience in the US, but she's not able to find a job here. Except during the summer, when she was teaching a summer course English (ESL) at the University of Toronto. She can find jobs in private schools here, but they only pay $15/hour... Would not want to move for that wage, you can not survive on such a low income.


----------

